# Gun Facts



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2011)

Some good reading here, especially for those who try to reason with gun-grabbers:

http://gunfacts.info/pdfs/gun-facts/6.0/Gun-Facts-v6.0-screen.pdf


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 2, 2011)

Really good read. Lots of footnote info on it as well.

Thanks


----------

